# Hunting squirrel question ?



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

I was wondering is it a good idea to go squirrel hunting when it is raining or has just rained?

Why I ask because I have only been hitting the woods early in the morn and late in the evening but I have found out that late in evening not a good time so early morn is the best but a buddy of mine said I should go squirrel hunting while it is raining or right after.. So I was wondering :shrug: 

Thanks for the your and time..


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

I never had much luck with squirrels while it was raining. But right after it stops I've had excellent luck.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

A very light rain or drizzle as we call it is a good time to hunt squirrels. A foggy morning is good too. Right after a bigger rain is an excellent time especially in the early am. You can hear them 'ride' from branch to branch dropping showers of water from the leaves.

Look for oaks, hickories, dogwoods, pines, or blackgums with fruit and there will be squirrels in them if they are present in the woods.

I like to use an accurate .22 to sharpen my stalking and shooting skills for deer later in the Fall. 

We are cooking a squirrel mulligan this weekend. TnTnTn


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive found hunting is always better if its raining as long as its not too hard. One big advantage is the wet leaves wont "crunch" every time you take a step. Just AFTER a heavy rain it seems like most animals are more active. Its not always as much fun when conditions are wet but its almost always productive.


----------



## AllWolf (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. Me and my DD is going to hit the wood early in the morn and the temp will be down close to 35 so it will be cold. We just had a lot of rain to come through so now it got colder.

I hope we bring in at least 4 squirrle in the morn..

Thanks again for your time and help.  

Good Luck to everyone that goes hunting.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I enjoyed a successful squirrel hunt Sat with my new(to me) .22mag Ruger Mod 99. The weather was beautiful. Clear & in the low 50s early,climbing into the low 80s by late afternoon. The 3x9 variable power scope made a big difference for my aging eyes. I've had my best luck on days like this. The squirrels were very active early-mid morning.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Heck I don't know, why not try when its raining, we hunted Saturday morning till late afternoon and didn't see a dern thing and it was a beautiful day.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Aching arthitic knees kept me close to the jeep yesterday, 14 yr. ole grandson had no such problem got his limit in under a hour and a half..


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I love to hunt squirrels right after a good rain. Especially in the summer time cause you don't get quit so many ticks and the squirrels seem to be out running around everywhere. It's a good time to train a squirrel dog also. Also, a great time to deer hunt too.


----------

